# Anyone tried Maca for low sperm count?



## obe

Hi ladies!

Has anyone tried Maca before?

Ive heard its a good supplement to help sperm mobility.

Has your OH tried it with good results???

:hugs:


----------



## Ilove

Were trying it and my husband has another SA due in the next few weeks so we shall see. I dont hold out too much hope, but you never know!


----------



## aflight84

YES YES YES hubby did along with good diet exercise and no caffine and went from 14 million to 125 million in a month!


----------



## Ilove

aflight84 said:


> YES YES YES hubby did along with good diet exercise and no caffine and went from 14 million to 125 million in a month!


SERIOUSLY?:shock::shock::shock::shock: I thought it took 3 months for new sperm to be made?


----------



## Kirstin

4 months after we started using it I got a :bfp:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey - yep we tried it.

99% of males have a 'normal' count on their second SA so you could seriously get a storming result if you haven't had the 2nd test yet anyway.

We had 2 SA's - both equally crap. DH took wellman's, maca and vit c and it showed an 800% improvement in his sperm - not sure which of the mix it was down to but the fertility books all recommend the stuff i can't pronounce that was in the wellman tablets!!

Give it a go - it'll take 70-90 days to show improvement as that is how long it takes sperm to mature so fingers and toes crossed. GP said that if the count is low, it can take several months to improve - we are getting there so hope you do too xx


----------



## obe

Wow! Thats great! Well I have ordered some so will be giving it a go, we have nothing to lose so its worth a shot. 
My OH has had two sperm tests and both were quite poor, he had a reversal which hasnt gone so well so im willing to try anything. I already have him taking zinc and L-Arginine which are also ment to help.
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## obe

Kirstin said:


> 4 months after we started using it I got a :bfp:

Kristin - was your OH sperm very low before he started taking it?

:hugs:


----------



## CandyK

Hello, 


My DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years. We were both just tested and found that my DH, sperm motility, count etc were all extremely low.

He's just started taking maca. 


800% increase in sperm count is amazing. How many times after taking maca did your DH test SA?



Any info you have would really help.




rachelle1975 said:


> Hey - yep we tried it.
> 
> 99% of males have a 'normal' count on their second SA so you could seriously get a storming result if you haven't had the 2nd test yet anyway.
> 
> We had 2 SA's - both equally crap. DH took wellman's, maca and vit c and it showed an 800% improvement in his sperm - not sure which of the mix it was down to but the fertility books all recommend the stuff i can't pronounce that was in the wellman tablets!!
> 
> Give it a go - it'll take 70-90 days to show improvement as that is how long it takes sperm to mature so fingers and toes crossed. GP said that if the count is low, it can take several months to improve - we are getting there so hope you do too xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Candy

Well DH did his first SA in August and one four weeks later - both showed a total count of 1 million. He started on Maca straight away as well as good multi vits and 1000mg of vit c. In the January he did another SA and it showed his count was 8 million total - June it was 16 million total - he is due to do another SA soon but we keep :sex: so need to stop that!!

We now have a start date for our IVF... but i have hope that at some point naturally will work! FX! xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies....just wondered if maca worked for u in the end...i know this is an old thread but hoping some of u r still around...to tell the tail....


----------



## Ava G

Hey girlies! Maca wrked for us. OH has a poor SA result due to motility so we were heartbroken.

Anyway did sum research and read that maca helped so we gave it a go. He must of been taking it 6wks maybe 2mths and boom that it was a BFP. Both couldn't believe it. I'm coming up for 8wks now and things seem to be goin ok. 

I would defo recommend it! Good luck x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ava G said:


> Hey girlies! Maca wrked for us. OH has a poor SA result due to motility so we were heartbroken.
> 
> Anyway did sum research and read that maca helped so we gave it a go. He must of been taking it 6wks maybe 2mths and boom that it was a BFP. Both couldn't believe it. I'm coming up for 8wks now and things seem to be goin ok.
> 
> I would defo recommend it! Good luck x


Orr wow this has given me great hope....congrats to u...fx for us :thumbup:


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies - your results have been fab!

Where is the best place to by maca from and how much do you take each day?


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hi ladies, I know this is an old thread but I'm trying to find out how much maca to take a day? Dh sperm count is only 2 million so I'm desperate to increase it xx


----------



## haleiwamama

old post. but it needs a bump!! I just bought 2 lbs of maca powder from amazon and will be shoving it down DH's throat everyday... it wont be as bas as it sounds, I'll make him a nice fruity smoothie to go with it...

anyways, how many grams should I give him to get results like this? 800% improvement would save my life! I want that!!


----------



## Loobyloo30

Yep! It worked!!! I had dh on macca tablets (think it was 2 a day) selenium and wellman conception. I took robuttsin for 10 days leading upto ov and now I'm 18 weeks pregnant with a boy!!! :) xx


----------



## haleiwamama

Loobyloo30 said:


> Yep! It worked!!! I had dh on macca tablets (think it was 2 a day) selenium and wellman conception. I took robuttsin for 10 days leading upto ov and now I'm 18 weeks pregnant with a boy!!! :) xx

Do you know what his count was before and after? How long did he take it for?


----------



## Loobyloo30

My initial post is page 1 Hun. His count was 2 mill (awful) he took the supplements for 6 weeks and I was then pregnant! Not sure what his count was after though but it obviously worked as we were trying for a year before that and nothing :-(


----------



## Miley

aflight84 said:


> YES YES YES hubby did along with good diet exercise and no caffine and went from 14 million to 125 million in a month!

Which Maca did he take?


----------



## Miley

Those that their DH took Maca which brands were they? Any one also try 
ashawaganda?


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi Ladies :)

I am super happy to have come across this thread. Got my DH SA results back and they were not great!! Definately excited to hear more success stories.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi ladies , these stories sound great. Could you share how much of each supplement they were taking please x


----------



## hairftsher

I can't say we have had any success yet! But hubby just started it about a month ago. Fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi ladies x wanted to let you know that Maca worked for us. He took Maca (black maca powder), 1000mg vitamin C, and stamino grow multi vitamins. His sperm count almost doubled after 4 weeks.. In the end it went from 7mil to 89 mil after about 4 months.. We got pregnant the month after those results.


----------

